# Fungus Leucocoprinus birnbaumii in my plants



## paphiopere (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello, everyone. I would like to know if the same thing happens to any of you. I find many times (especially in very healthy plants) these little spots in the substrate. Looking for information on the web, I have come to identify these little spots as the fungus like leucocoprinus birnbaumii. My question is: in what way can this fungus benefit the plants that host it? Always, always, this occurs in the strongest and healthiest plants. Has it ever happened to you.
Thank you


----------



## OrchidAnna (Nov 29, 2021)

I have the same thing from time to time, but not always in my strongest plants. I don’t have any information to share; I’m interested in hearing more too.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 29, 2021)

What do you treat it  with?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Nov 29, 2021)

I have had it before, discovered it in clear pots or when repotting…I never have thought it caused a problem. Could probably use Physan to treat if you wanted to.


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 29, 2021)

Duck Slipper said:


> I have had it before, discovered it in clear pots or when repotting…I never have thought it caused a problem. Could probably use Physan to treat if you wanted to.


I see it frequently in bark. I had inquired about it some time ago and someone suggested it was part of a slime mold's life cycle. It does seem to match photos on the internet, but I really don't know. It doesn't seem to hurt the plants. Mike


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 30, 2021)

There are a number of fungi that affect orchid substrates. I’m assuming you have seen fruiting, which is why you’re able to identify this as Leucocoprinus? My opinion is that none of the macrofungi that inhabit orchid substrates are destructive to the plants per se; they may even provide additional nutrient exchange and/or pathogen protection. The downside is they are likely to help the mix break down faster than it otherwise would.,.but not so fast as yo be worth using fungicide or repotting vastly ahead of schedule. You are unlikely to be able to rid your grow of it anyway, as mycelia and spores present on the roots will simply recolonize.


----------



## TropiCool (Nov 30, 2021)

paphiopere said:


> I find many times (especially in very healthy plants) these little spots in the substrate.


Seems to be mostly on the pieces of charcoal?


----------



## paphiopere (Nov 30, 2021)

De hecho, soy de los que trasplantan mi Paphiopedilum cada año. No espero que la mezcla no se desarrolle. Si lo miras, el sustrato se ve muy saludable en las fotos.


----------



## Ray (Nov 30, 2021)

If you look up the species, you’ll see it is a standard “parasol”-type mushroom, not a white mold.

That said, I tend to view such growth as “the canary in the coal mine” indicator of the need to repot, although I suspect my regular use of probiotics suppresses such issues.


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 30, 2021)

Ray said:


> If you look up the species, you’ll see it is a standard “parasol”-type mushroom, not a white mold.
> 
> That said, I tend to view such growth as “the canary in the coal mine” indicator of the need to repot, although I suspect my regular use of probiotics suppresses such issues.


Ray

These little white balls are very interesting. In forty years of repotting, I didn't see them until about 4-5 years ago. It kind of looks like little white eggs or styrofoam balls. I see them most of the time as a mono layer with dozens of them stuck side-by-side. Sometimes they are on the side of the plastic pot near the inside bottom of the pot. When I first saw them, I thought they were insect eggs. I did misspeak earlier when I said I see them in bark, because I have seen them in both bark and Promix. It could be from either source and, as mentioned earlier, new medium could be re-colonized, especially since I don't do much to clean the roots. I see it most often with phalaenopsis, which I repot yearly. In any case, I can't associate it with any damage to the plants. Mike


----------



## Ray (Dec 1, 2021)

The tiny ball shape makes me wonder if it isn’t a slime mold….

There is one - _Fuligo septica - _“dog vomit” that looks similar.


----------



## Katahdin (Dec 1, 2021)

you also have orchid snails


----------



## bscwrs2p1 (Jan 2, 2022)

As far as I know the small white spots are molds that are grown in bark, it will undermine seriously the root system of orchids. 
Whenever I discover the molds in bark, I will repot and reduce the frequency of watering especially in humid weather.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2022)

Kill it!


----------

